# 50's and 60's Music Jukebox



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2014)

This is a fabulous site...for 50's and 60's music, bring back some memories and  find your favourites' here on the  Jukebox!!



http://www.1959bhsmustangs.com/VideoJukebox.htm#


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 9, 2014)

My bother has a jukebox in NZ; totally stocked with 60's singles. The trouble is, that he has no list.
so you punch in random numbers, and take pot luck; some of them are dreadful! I will never pick 132 again; and I can't even remember what it was..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2014)

Our school hangout, the Imperial Rest., had the booths with the jukebox thingy in each booth. Five cents a play and six for a quarter. Use to get cherry cokes and Mexican sundaes there.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Pappy...ours in the 60's was called the Top Hat cafe ( Italian run), and it cost sixpence for 3 plays on the jukebox, and we'd get a coke  between 4 of us, ( we were just around 12 years old) and try and eke it out until our money ran out and the jukebox grew hungry for more.. (happy days)


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2014)

Brings to memory of putting peanuts in our cokes and blowing off the straw paper covers and wetting the ends so they would stick to the ceiling.
And there was always a couple of smart asses that loosened the salt shaker top so that it would spill out when next person used it.


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't hangout at any one particular place. I liked to move around and check out the ladies from all over. I had my first car at 16 and a job to buy gas and go to dances and out on dates. It was a great time.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 9, 2014)

Wasn't into the 50's music at all, *but* '67, '68, '69.......OH YEA, bring it on! At the end of the 50's, I was 10 years old and didn't even know what music was when living with my Aunt.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, 50's I was born at the tail end, so I don't really know that music, but in mid 60's, my dad had a restaurant and pool hall, so we had juke boxes in those places and when I was there, I danced all day long, except for the time he actual put us to work behind the counter.  Patrons thought it was cute, me not so much as far as serving up plates.  But getting monies from dad he plucked out of the register and dropping a coin into the jukebox, the dancing, I couldn't wait for those moments.


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2014)

This is a great site and I have already checked a lot out. Once I got started, I couldn't stop. My Dad started me playing the 'fiddle', not violin at a very young age, 8. By 10, I was strumming the banjo and at 12, I was trying to play the harmonica, which I never did master very good. My uncle played the guitar and banjo. My Dad could pick the 5-string banjo like a professional. The three of us would play for the women and my sister every now and then, just for fun. We could never find a drummer, but we sounded OK. I wished we would have had video back in the days. We never had 8 mm either. Too bad.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 9, 2014)

There is a Juke Box in a local Waffle House that we go to. After first getting there for breakfast, I will put a couple of dollars into it and get the place "rockin"! I can tell that some customers care less if something is playing, while others, like wife and I, will "rock out" (between us) to what I've played. 

Years ago, there use to be a restaurant in Irvine, CA call Happy Days. The name came from the tv show. I went in there a couple of times and 50's music was pretty much playing all the time. It had a Juke Box as well.


----------



## oldman (Dec 9, 2014)

Is Mel's still in California?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2014)

Just remember that I have an old menu from the Imperial Tea Room. I have a large collection of just about anything vintage that I've purchased over the years on EBay.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 9, 2014)

LZ center. 66-71 all tracks linked

http://www.lzcenter.com/Vietnam War Era Music.html


----------

